
Intellectual Hygiene: Six Rules to Battle Fake News and Propaganda - likhuta
https://forklog.media/intellectual-hygiene-six-rules-to-battle-fake-news-and-propaganda/
======
markus_zhang
There is only one rule: every piece of news is propaganda. Trust no one.

